# pny nvidia geforce 6200 series 256 mb agp dual-able?



## cd_rom (Aug 14, 2005)

I just bought my new graphic card pny nvidia geforce 6200 series 256mb agp, all i want to know is, if my graphic card supported dual monitors?
Thanks!


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

If it's one of these then it supports two monitors. You can just look at the back of the video card to be sure. If it supports two monitors then there will be two connectors: a shorter blue VGA connector, and a longer white DVI connector. You can connect the DVI connector to a VGA monitor using a DVI to VGA converter or connect it directly to a DVI monitor. By the way, dual monitors are incredibly useful.


----------



## cd_rom (Aug 14, 2005)

I did take a look at the back of the card, there are two port, one for vga monitor and one for dvi with converter, but did not find it say support 2 heads anywhere in the documents so i was just wondering and by the way, my graphic card sounds like the one you pointed but it is actually a bit differ, i can't find a picture of it yet!


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

If you check the specs here, you'll see the phrase "Dual 400MHz RAMDACs". That means that it has two separate outputs so it supports two monitors simultaneously. That's been a standard feature on both ATI and NVIDIA cards for a long time.


----------



## cd_rom (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jonnym (Jul 18, 2008)

I have this card but my dual screens aint workin can anyone help? Im tryna run a 19" windscreen and a 16". 

The 19" is my primary and its the only one thats working. If i take a screen dump but its as though the second screen isnt getting a signal its just in power saving mode. 

Everything on my computer says its working like if I right click on the nvidia settings on my task bar I can see both monitors and change the settings of them both. Iv been scouring the internet for about 10 hours and can't find a solution its really annoying


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

i have a 6200 512 mb. it has the same outputs. i simply put a converter from dvi to vga at the dvi port and connected my other monitor. then installed the program ultramon. really easy. works like a charm!


----------

